# New 52 Gallon - PICTURES



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Teaser shot, more to come...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :mrgreen: 
Coming along nicely!!!!
I saw the pic and all I could think of was Beavis and Buttheat saying "uhh uuh huuh... he's got wood" :lol:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha. I did not mean for THAT effect, but my wood placement is rather prominent isn't it? I love driftwood! The more the better I say. I need to plant this thing still.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looking good. Shaping your GS before applying your top-coat makes a big difference too. Good job.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

You are right. I did another layer after this shot and still need to shap that. Makes the Silicone (which I hate) easier.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking wonderfull.

Nick


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Great driftwood, seems like a great support system for plants and also some interesting possible perching places.
One thing I like about it is that it seems like a lot of people don't set their driftwood to stick out far from the back... once the plants grow in you hardly see any hardscape sticking out, this seems like it won't be an issue in this tank


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Plants still grow in and cover a lot, but the protruding peices help a great deal. They are also an excellent place for orchids and some cuttings I use. This gives them access to light as areas close to the backwall can be blocked by broms and ferns I will put in. Allows the orchids lots of access to air around the roots. My orchids mounted like this do best. The frogs will also use these areas, so it gives them more room to move abount. I designed it in a way as well that the GS and wood taper off so as not to take up any or little of the floor space, in fact it should naturaly include a cave typ area that the frogs may enjoy if they want to get away.

My design is stolen from Blackjungle though, but theirs is an excellent technique.

Here are some examples of how I use the peices.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the excessive use of wood, it gives lots of depth and turns an arboreal tank into a multi-story terrestrial tank. I think it allows the frogs to use all that space better, or in your case allows the plants to use all the space better.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree. Take a look at the second picture I just posted, In about the upper right, next to the side of the branch and the top of the orchid you will see a blotch of yellow. That's one of my Tincs. They use the braches just as you said, extra levels to climb and sleep on. Many frogs will climb more if they have easier access. If it is very difficult they may not.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

I like it, can't wait to see the next photos!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

OH! Is this the tank for your first thumbs? Can we get some more teaser pictures? lol

(I love your use of orchids by the way, in case I haven't mentioned that already)


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you collect that wood yourself? Have you had success using wood you collected yourself in the past?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That's the one. Should be a good home. No more teaser shots right now, it mostly looks the same. Thanks. I am not sure how many Orchids are going in this one, I have a half dozen to a dozen I could use, but we will see. Since I use mineratures I tend to add things as the tanks grow in too. A tank about half this size has 11 orchids though, so there is a lot of potential.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

markbudde said:


> Did you collect that wood yourself? Have you had success using wood you collected yourself in the past?


No, I bought this from an individual who collects it in the swamps of Louisiana. I have collected local driftwood but have not used it in a tank. I am a bit scared to with the salts. It would make my tanks cheaper though :roll: Sigh, oh well. I might try some cuttings on it soon and see how it goes.


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

what is this plant? it's beautiful


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

_Pleurothallis grobyi_, it blooms almost non stop for me too.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry guys, I have been lazy/busy. Finally kicked it into high gear last night. This makes it about 85% done minus the pond and moving things around and adding some small clipings and mini orchids or whatever I find. I do the finishing over a few weeks usually. I forgot my memory card at work, so I just had my phone, sorry. I am going to change the planting around some. This is just to give you an idea of what I have been working on I guess.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow.thats a great tank,makes mine look like trash :|  ,keep us posted.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Wanye!!! PLEASE tell me your secret!!!!!!  I LOVE YOUR TANKS!!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

$$$, ha ha. That is my secret  

I don't mean to imply that money is everything with a nice tank build (or that I have a lot of it), but I do invest a lot in my tanks (mostly in the plants). Keep in mind that I only have a few tanks, so what some spend on 3-5 I spend on one. My building style came from Black Jungle, so I can not take credit for that. I also use a lot of wood (you can see in the before pictures, hard to see it here), and while you can't always see it well in pictures, and plants can cover it up, it ads a nice dimension. It also forces you to get creative with your planting, "how on earth am I going to get a plant in there?!" So I think the end result is a more interesting tank, again, something you see in black jungle's designs. I have also borrowed from many members, in fact this tank reminds me of a few of them, and was inspired to some degree by theirs (cough cough, SARAH). The Euro tanks have inspired me a lot too, which use better planting than many of us do. I also just love building them. I would keep these without frogs and still love them. It is a beautiful hobby.

My tips.

1. Be creative, try something new
2. Break-up the background with wood or contours, even plants
3. Ferns can go on the back wall too! This ads a nice lush back and can help keep the floor a bit more free.
4. Invest in some new plants. A variety of plants can excite you more than just the same old thing.
5. Borrow ideas. Get an idea if what you like, come up with a plan, and enjoy the end result, it will always be different than you had planned.
6. Make conections. I have several members I know trade plants with and it has added so much to my designs.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!
Thanks for sharing, I've been waiting to see. hehe


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow! You did a nice job!! Great work!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks. How is your 60?


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Very Nice. A lot better than mine


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

looks great


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

really looks good. You'll need some pruning sheers soon  

S


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Wayne, great looking tank. What type of lighting are you using on this one? Also did you place your Pleurothallis grobyi towards the top? Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Jon, thanksb ut I really like your tanks a lot.



sports_doc said:


> really looks good. You'll need some pruning sheers soon


Thanks Shawn. Yeah I know I will have some pruning to do, I just had so many cool plants. I have a week or two to mess with it before your Intermedius kids go in. They are beautiful frogs Shawn. I posted some pictures of them and a cobalt the other day, don't know if you saw it.

Dave, that’s the best part. This tanks has a very expensive Current USA/Orbit light, 2x96W 36". In the pictures I only have one of two lamps on it! So I might have the other lamp come on a few hours a day to help keep the broms in color. The best part is that I paid $40 for it, actually $80 for two of these fixtures!  I sold the other one to a member for my cost, he was pretty happy with his too. This light is really really bright. As far as the grobyi, that is in another tank, and I have a different one in yet another. Bot are mounted the same way, on a branch about 3-4" from the light. They both dry out and the both bloom non-stop!

Ok, I remembered my memory card. I will post more in a month or two after some grow in time, but here it is now with a few changes left (pond didn't work  , so I have to figure out something there, might be a springtail home)


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the almost purple brom with the green spots? I assume it takes a good bit of light to get it that color as well? 
Edit: I saw you had the current 2x96 setup, meant to say will it turn that purple in somewhat lower-light conditions?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is N. Domino, the coolest Brom I have ever gotten. I have had it getting sun for the past few months and it held it's color well. We will see how it does over the next month, but I think it will do well. I would expect it to fade considerably in low light, it is almost a burple black now. I also have N. Dartanion in here that have similar dark colors.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful Tank Wayne. it's growing so well and looks amazing. ALL your plants are gorgeous!! :shock:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well not growing well yet, just planted it Monday, ha ha.  

Some of the coolest plants came from Harry, good man.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Well not growing well yet, just planted it Monday, ha ha.
> 
> Some of the coolest plants came from Harry, good man.


Oops  Looks that great..lol it fooled me!!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Wayne,

Where did you procure that very lovely Neo. Domino, if I may ask?

Best,
Ash


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Ash, Michael's Bromeliads, most of the Broms in this tank. The Domino is my favorite right now


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

Gotta let you know, I'm using this to fuel my next project.  Beautiful!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

No problem. I stole most of my ideas anyway.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Few more of some of the plants. Neo. Domino in the one. I recommend this one a lot if you can find it. Antone has some. Eventually I will have extra. The pup pretty fast for me.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, what are you going to put in there?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It has been up for 6 plus months and has a group of these guys.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks amazing, how many intermedius are in there?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Julio. There are 6. Two proven pairs and two juvi's I have not sexed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

must be a pretty nice interactive tank to look at I bet!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It's great actually. They are really fun frogs. And they still have plenty of room so they are all over the place. I thought I lost one that I had not seen in weeks, but a friend spotted all six the other night. One of the problems with a larger tank I guess.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Good work man! The tank's really coming along, is that a Lycopodium I see in there?


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Looks great now lets see some pics of the orchids!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Kyle, 36"x14"25"H.

Josh, I think that is what it is. I got it form Mr. Harry Whitmore. I really love it.

There are not too many orchids in this one, 3 maybe. None blooming. But I will post pictures of my other Orchids soon.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

awsome looking tank!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Richard.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Any updates on the tank


----------

